# Speedometer Calibration???



## Boss240SX (Nov 3, 2006)

So I bought a '90 s13, and I the speedo is WAY off... how or where could I get it calibrated? and for how much?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The problem could be something other then the speedo itself.
- the tranny speed sensor may be bad
- wrong size tires

If the speedo is really bad, just get one from a junk yard.


----------



## Boss240SX (Nov 3, 2006)

okay... cuz I have a parts car, but I didn't know if it was sometime a little more in depth than just replacing the speedometer.


----------

